# NOC requirement



## shalinipuri10 (Jul 10, 2014)

I want to apply for FSW 2014. I have calculated my points which makes me easily eligible.

I want to know about the NOC requirement. What we have to do for it? Is this any kind of certification and verification require from the Canadian Authorities.

I have masters degree in Computer Engineering with Bacholer in Electronics & Telecommunication Engineering. I have 14 year work experience as well. I want to apply in the following category.

4011 University lecturer and professor

Please tell me about the NOC requirement and procedure.

Thanks,
Shalini


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that Colchar has previously stated that you pretty much need a PhD in your field to get any hope of employment as a university lecturer or professor.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you currently a professor?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

shalinipuri10 said:


> I want to apply for FSW 2014. I have calculated my points which makes me easily eligible.
> 
> I want to know about the NOC requirement. What we have to do for it? Is this any kind of certification and verification require from the Canadian Authorities.
> 
> ...



As I have already said, you need a PhD to teach in a university here. You do not have a PhD.


----------



## shalinipuri10 (Jul 10, 2014)

sir,
but what is the possibility of getting an immigration


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

shalinipuri10 said:


> sir,
> but what is the possibility of getting an immigration


If you're not already a university lecturer in your home country, then you do not ordinarily qualify for that NOC category.

Besides, most (if not all) Canadian universities _won't_ hire you if just have a MSc... how can you expect to be able to teach students who have _as much, if not *more*_ education than you do?! 

Hell, there are Canadians with _PhD_ degrees who can't get jobs teaching, and I highly doubt that your BSc/MSc degrees from India are equivalent to an MSc from a North American university.... you _might_ be able to get a teaching position at the _community college_ level, but there again, it's _not_ the same as a _university_, so you'd not qualify as a university lecturer.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

shalinipuri10 said:


> sir,
> but what is the possibility of getting an immigration



If you aren't qualified to work in the field you are applying under, how good do _you_ think your chances are????


----------



## shalinipuri10 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am a univesity approved lecturer in my home country and I have not done Msc it is Master of Computer Engineering. I had gone through the roles and responsibilities. We are all taking up the same roles and responsibilities here also. then do you think I qualify for the category.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

shalinipuri10 said:


> I am a univesity approved lecturer in my home country and I have not done Msc it is Master of Computer Engineering. I had gone through the roles and responsibilities. We are all taking up the same roles and responsibilities here also. then do you think I qualify for the category.


No, _you *do not* qualify_ for that category.

Being a _university approved lecturer in India_ does not mean that it is the same as being a university professor/lecturer in Canada. You need to have certain educational qualifications to be an "approved university lecturer" in Canada. This is not an unreasonable demand, as it happens in other disciplines in other countries as well... I worked for 12 years as a pharmacy technician in Canada but because my training and education and experience do not meet the standard in the UK, I am not allowed to work as a technician until I fulfil the UK requirements. It doesn't matter that I was doing _exactly the same things in Canada as I would be doing in the UK_... the fact that the UK General Pharmaceutical Council has said my education and experience is worth _*x*_ in their eyes when their minimum standard is _*y*_ means that I am not qualified to work as a pharmacy technician in the UK.

It doesn't matter if your job in India has the same roles/responsibilities, your qualifications are simply _not enough_ to get you the same job as a university professor in Canada. 

As Colchar has already told you _several times_, you require a *PhD* designation to get a university job in Canada. Your Master of Computer Engineering degree _is *not*_ equivalent to a PhD... it is far from it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

shalinipuri10 said:


> I am a univesity approved lecturer in my home country and I have not done Msc it is Master of Computer Engineering. I had gone through the roles and responsibilities. We are all taking up the same roles and responsibilities here also. then do you think I qualify for the category.



You have already been told, multiple times, that professors in Canada have PhDs. Since you do not have a PhD you are highly, highly unlikely to ever find a job as a university professor.

Think about it this way - professors teach both undergraduate and graduate students. Since you only have a Master's degree, how can you possibly be qualified to teach someone studying for a PhD as they would have more education than you do.

The fact that you are teaching at a university in India, a country whose education system is not equivalent to Canada's, means nothing as you do not meet the minimum requirements for that position here in Canada.

You have been told this multiple times already, why is it so difficult for you to understand that you do not meet the requirements?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

With your qualifications, in case WES grants you the Masters degree, best case you can pursue a career as a university/college lecturer:


> A master's degree in the field of specialization is required for university lecturers.


Unit Group
But it will be hard to find a full time position in this field. Some of my clients have your background (even some got their degree in Canada), but best case they only have a job for 3 days/week (a couple of hours in Toronto, a couple in Hamilton and a couple in Londen). Another one has a job for 4 hr/wk as a lecturer in Toronto, other days he's doing contract work as a Project Manager. 
If you have a family to support, take into account that there's a big chance you will only find part-time work.


----------



## shalinipuri10 (Jul 10, 2014)

does lecturer also need a phd


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> With your qualifications, in case WES grants you the Masters degree, best case you can pursue a career as a university/college lecturer:
> 
> Unit Group
> But it will be hard to find a full time position in this field. Some of my clients have your background (even some got their degree in Canada), but best case they only have a job for 3 days/week (a couple of hours in Toronto, a couple in Hamilton and a couple in Londen). Another one has a job for 4 hr/wk as a lecturer in Toronto, other days he's doing contract work as a Project Manager.
> If you have a family to support, take into account that there's a big chance you will only find part-time work.



Canadian universities do not really have 'lecturers', they have professors. Lecturers are for very fixed ans short-term appointments. The requirement to be a professor is a PhD. If other applicants have PhDs there is no way anyone with a Master's will get hired. And there are a _*lot*_ of Canadian PhD holders who cannot get tenure track teaching positions (I left my PhD program because the job market for professors was so dismal) so there is no chance that someone with a Master's from India will get one - absolutely none.

On another note altogether, you mentioned your clients - do you mind if I ask what field you are in?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

shalinipuri10 said:


> does lecturer also need a phd



We do not really have 'lecturers' at Canadian universities, we have professors. Lecturers are only for short-term positions and yes, they need a PhD.

You also have to realize that Canadian universities give priority to Canadian citizens and permanent residents so a recent immigrant like yourself would be right at the very bottom of the list of potential hires even if you did have the academic qualifications.

I spent a decade working in academia (university level) here in Canada so I know what I am talking about when I say that you will not find a job with only your Master's degree. Hell, I have a B.A. (Hons) and an M.A. from Canadian universities and I have taught at the university level while in graduate school and I wouldn't even dream of applying to teach at a university as a full-time job unless I was to go back and finish the PhD that I abandoned.

You keep asking the question but the answer hasn't changed - here in Canada you are not qualified to get the position you have in India.


----------



## shalinipuri10 (Jul 10, 2014)

i have done my master of computer engineering and my area of intrest is computer networks but wanted to find out will it affect my immigration process because the consultants here suggest that there is no problem with immigration


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

shalinipuri10 said:


> i have done my master of computer engineering and my area of intrest is computer networks but wanted to find out will it affect my immigration process because the consultants here suggest that there is no problem with immigration


The consultants are very much _wrong_.

Colchar has stated that _he has worked in Canadian academia_, so he knows what he's talking about. Your consultant (whom I am assuming is located in India) _*does not have a clue *as to what one's job prospects are like in Canadian post secondary academia_. 

It's one thing to be able to read requirements off of a list supplied by the government... anyone can do it (even my 70 year old Mother or either of my 4 year old nephews can do this), but it's a completely different thing to actually go into that job market and look for a job... _you need to speak to someone *who has worked or is working in the job market that you aspire to*_. Colchar has worked in that job market and he is telling you the cold hard facts. 

Besides, even if CIC did give you a work permit, _there is no way on earth that you will get a university job of any kind in Canada with only a Master of Computer Engineering degree_. 

Do you not think that Computer Science isn't as popular in Canada as it is in India?! Do you not think that students would be interested in getting that designation at a _Canadian_ university in order to have a chance at getting a job in Canada or the US or the rest of the English speaking world? My brother studied robotics and automation at one of the better technical schools in Canada in the mid 1990s and was later offered a chance by his employer to go back and get a Computer Science degree for free (his work would pay his tuition)... I have friends who were taking Computer Science courses at university in the early 1990s... hell, an ex boyfriend of mine went back to school to get a BSc in Computer Science a few years after completing a B.A. in English.


I'm sorry if this isn't the information that you wanted to hear, but you simply do not have the skills required to get a teaching job at a university in Canada, especially not one that has anything to do with Computer Science.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's important to realize that what get you a visa, doesn't mean that it will get you a job in Canada.
(I know how stupid that sounds, but that's how it is)

@Colchar: see my personal message. 
Edit: not possible to send you a personal message.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Getting a visa wont gauranty you for the job, having said that..its better to see the market trend and job prospectus from some people who really can help you to secure it.
Do some research by yourself and get to know some people from linkedin or from some of your contacts, they might be able to help you and motivate you up to some extent..
I see discussion here is not going to end and it will definitely discourage you more....if you are interested, prepare and plan yourself in that way.
Remember, there is always a room at the top and you need only one 

All the best !!!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> @Colchar: see my personal message.
> Edit: not possible to send you a personal message.



I've enabled private messages. I don't remember ever having turned them off but they are enabled now.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

@Colchar: you've got mail. ;-)


----------

